# С чего начать диагностику позвоночника?



## Наталья-П (16 Окт 2007)

Прошу прощения, если подобный вопрос уже был.
Опять болит, просто раскалывается, спина. Болит позвоночник в районе грудной клетки, немножко тяжело дышать. Имею в анамнезе целый букет: вегето-сосудистая дистония, остеохондроз шеи, межреберная невралгия слева, какая-то аритмия (не помню, врач сказал, а я и не запомнила). Иногда скачет давление. Целый день почти сижу за компьютером, стараюсь, конечно, как-то растрясти косточки, но явно мало.
Так сильно не болело давно, боль постоянная, пол-спины отваливается.

С какого врача лучше начать и каких исследований просить? В поликлинику попасть довольно сложно, народу много. Сначала обязательно пошлют к терапевту, а у меня есть причины сомневаться, что она даст потом верное направление. Если не трудно, подскажите, что нужно сделать обязательно. Потом с кучей этих анализов собираюсь сходить уже в хорошую коммерческую клинику (а на анализах из поликлиники экономлю, бюджет не резиновый)
Спасибо.


----------



## Ell (16 Окт 2007)

*С чего начать диагностику*

Если Вы собираетесь сделать анализы бесплатно, по ОМС, то Вам всё равно необходимо обратиться в поликлинику, к терапевту. И пойти на прием к неврологу. 
Кстати, практически при всех поликлиниках уже давно существует платный прием специалистов, не придется терять много времени. Цена порядка 300 рублей, думаю.


----------



## Наталья-П (16 Окт 2007)

*С чего начать диагностику*

Нет у нас платного приема в поликлинике, и слава богу. И невролога нет furious . Просто хочу понимать сразу, пошлют ли сразу куда нужно, или потом опять бегать месяц, хвосты подбирать, дособирать недостающие анализы. А это - талоны, очереди, растянется на месяц в лучшем случае, если сразу не понять, все ли бумажки с направлениями дали.


----------



## Ell (16 Окт 2007)

Невролога нет, значит, невропатолог есть. Иначе быть не может.


----------



## Наталья-П (16 Окт 2007)

Есть, девочка молодая. Кавинтон выписывала и беллатаминал. Всё.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2007)

Наталья-П написал(а):


> Прошу прощения, если подобный вопрос уже был.
> Опять болит, просто раскалывается, спина. Болит позвоночник в районе грудной клетки, немножко тяжело дышать. Имею в анамнезе целый букет: вегето-сосудистая дистония, остеохондроз шеи, межреберная невралгия слева, какая-то аритмия (не помню, врач сказал, а я и не запомнила). Иногда скачет давление. Целый день почти сижу за компьютером, стараюсь, конечно, как-то растрясти косточки, но явно мало.
> Так сильно не болело давно, боль постоянная, пол-спины отваливается.
> 
> ...



А может надо начать с о здорового образа жизни:
-сколько вы спите
-когда ложитесь спать
-когда делаете зарядку и какую
-как часто ходите в бассейн и на тренировки
-сколько курите и сколько выпиваете
-регулярно ли питаетесь и чем
-какие простые способы восстановления организма применяете (самомассаж, ванны, баня, ипликатор, бытовые миостимуляторы)
-какой у вас матрас и подушка
-применяете ли аутотренинг

Всё это стоит меньше, чем регулярное посещение коммерческого врача, и занимает меньше времени, чем посещение поликлиники в целях поиска болезни (в которую надо ходить для диспансеризации)


----------



## Наталья-П (17 Окт 2007)

Доктор, я стараюсь.
-Сплю в среднем с 11 вечера до 6.30, в выходные - на 2 часа больше
-Зарядку не делаю, днем периодически "тяну" шею - слева направо через вперед  , назад запретили. При этом мышцы вдоль позвоночника чую до самого низа. Ну, еще потягиваюсь хорошенько, меееедленно и крепко, руками и ногами.
-В бассейн и на тренировки тоже не хожу. В детстве активно танцевала, верхом ездила, сейчас некогда.
-Не курю, алкоголь - не крепче 25 градусов, редко. Очень редко - безалкогольное пиво, от пива стараюсь уйти совсем.
-Вот питаюсь нерегулярно. Утром - чай или кофе, в обед - когда бутерброд с чаем, когда салатик, бывает супчик, а бывает - вообще никак, только чай. Нормально ем вечером только.
-массажик... Есть дома электрический ручной массажер на длинной ручке, пользуюсь. Баня - очень редко, дышать тяжело.
-матрас у меня хороший, достаточно твердый, удобный, и подушка - ортопедическая, сплю как суслик
-с аутотренингом проблем вообще никаких, некогда мне болеть, я всегда говорю, что я здорова как лошадь. Все эти жуткие слова-диагнозы вспоминаю только когда врач в клинике спрашивать начинает, что да как, а так я про них и не помню  

Не ищу я болезнь, Доктор, я боюсь упустить что-то серьезное или навредить, я ж не медик. Может, достаточно десятка сеансов массажа и нескольких рекомендаций по физическим упражнениям, и все на этом. Спинка-то болит  . Вон у меня подруга в 25 лет заработала межпозвонковую грыжу, а теперь говорят, что ничего уже не сделать. 
Про диспансеризацию... Давайте пока не будем о грустном, в поликлинику лишний раз идти совсем нет желания, потратишь кучу нервов и времени и уйдешь с гадостным настроением.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2007)

Вот и ответ на многие вопросы.
А главное:


> Все эти жуткие слова-диагнозы вспоминаю только когда врач в клинике спрашивать начинает, что да как, а так я про них и не помню


Остается только - одно натренировать организм к повседневным нагрузкам и здесь есть три способа решения проблемы:
-первый АКТИВНЫЙ-зарядки, тренировки и прочее, сделать так, чтобы тренированная спина не замечала повседневной нагрузки.
-второй ПАССИВНЫЙ-правильное поведение, когда вы ведете себя так, чтобы повседневная нагрузка не расшевелила больное место
-третий ПАССИВНО-АКТИВНЫЙ-когда и тренируетесь и ведете себя правильно и к доктору ходите, где лежите "пассивно", а доктор вас лечит "активно". К доктору ходите и на курсы лечения (пару, тройку раз в год раз по 8-10, и периодически на профилактику и если "кольнуло" что-то в спине).


----------

